# Грыжа L5-S1 4.5 мм



## Barracuda (24 Фев 2017)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые врачи!
Пациент - моя мать.
Основные жалобы: боль в ягодице и по всей длине левой ноги, в основном нестерпимая по утрам, 10 по десятибальной шкале. В течение дня боль ноющая, вызывающая дискомфорт.
По заключению МРТ: грыжа диска L5-S1 4,5 мм. с компремированием дурального мешка и корешков.
Первоначальное лечение: вытяжение, принесло на третьи сутки значительное облегчение, после началось ухудшение состояние.
На данном этапе проводится комплексное лечение в клинике в течение семи дней:
УВТ, Лазер высокой интенсивности, ЛФК, Массаж, НПВС в уколах и таблетках, тебантин, антидепрессанты.
Некоторые улучшения в течение дня после приема диклофенака в виде уколов.
Была сделана одна блокада с дипроспаном.
Лечение не приносит видимых результатов, болезненные ощущения каждое утро на одном и том же уровне.
Прошу помочь с консультацией по адекватности лечения и дальнейших действий.
Заранее благодарю.


----------



## La murr (24 Фев 2017)

@Barracuda, Александр, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2017)

Хорошее лечение.
А тазобедренный сустав смотрели?
Слабость ноги, корешковый синдром?


----------



## Barracuda (24 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хорошее лечение.
> А тазобедренный сустав смотрели?
> Слабость ноги, корешковый синдром?


Лечение может и хорошее, но пока результатов не приносит к сожалению.
Тазобедренный сустав смотрели только методом вращения ног, прошу прощения, если не правильно выразился. Дополнительной диагностики не проводили. Что можете порекомендовать?
Слабости в ноге нет, корешковый синдром отсутствует.
По результатам МРТ имеются ли какие либо рекомендации? Складывается впечатление, что лечим не то!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2017)

Или то, но без эффекта от этого лечения.
Может только хирург сможет помочь.
Болит утром, а к вечеру проходит?


----------



## Barracuda (24 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Или то, но без эффекта от этого лечения.
> Может только хирург сможет помочь.
> Болит утром, а к вечеру проходит?


Утром боли нестерпимые, через несколько часов отпускает. В течение дня боли носят ноющий характер, терпимые, по всей видимости под воздействием НПВС.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2017)

И после блокады с Дипроспаном боли утром были нестерпимые?


----------



## Barracuda (24 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И после блокады с Дипроспаном боли утром были нестерпимые?


Да, боли остались на том же уровне, при этом по утверждению лечащего врача, действие Дипроспана начнется ориентировочно на третьи сутки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2017)

Не совсем так, действие с первой минуты от Новокаина, сутки от Бетаметазона короткого действия и до недели от Бетаметазона длинного действия.

А корешковый синдром есть?


----------



## AIR (25 Фев 2017)

Barracuda написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, уважаемые врачи!


День добрый! Просьба описать как ранее развивалось заболевание, были ли боли ранее, ну , скажем, 5 -10 лет назад.... Где боли в ягодице- если можете, то нарисовать на какой нибудь картинке с ягодицей. ..
Имеется сколиоз и более горизонтальное положение крестца.... Я бы смотрел на предмет укорочения пояснично-подвздошной мышцы слева. ... Нарушение статики и положение крестца перегружаются некоторые пучки мышц ягодивы,  крестцово-бугорной связки.... Днем, пока ваша мама двигается, эти проблемные мышцы хоть как то работают.... а ночью "затекают" и к утру болят..


----------



## Barracuda (25 Фев 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> День добрый! Просьба описать как ранее развивалось заболевание, были ли боли ранее, ну , скажем, 5 -10 лет назад.... Где боли в ягодице- если можете, то нарисовать на какой нибудь картинке с ягодицей. ..
> Имеется сколиоз и более горизонтальное положение крестца.... Я бы смотрел на предмет укорочения пояснично-подвздошной мышцы слева. ... Нарушение статики и положение крестца перегружаются некоторые пучки мышц ягодивы,  крестцово-бугорной связки.... Днем, пока ваша мама двигается, эти проблемные мышцы хоть как то работают.... а ночью "затекают" и к утру болят..


Здравствуйте,доктор. Первые симптомы начались 7-8 месяцев назад.
Прилагаю рисунок локализации боли от точки локализации до стопы. Прошу прощения,что рисунок не художественный))


----------



## AIR (25 Фев 2017)

Barracuda написал(а):


> Прошу прощения,что рисунок не художественный))


Так вроде левая нога болит... или правая, судя по рисунку... Смотреть,  не ущемляется ли седалищный нерв грушевидной мышцей..


----------



## Barracuda (25 Фев 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Так вроде левая нога болит... или правая, судя по рисунку... Смотреть,  не ущемляется ли седалищный нерв грушевидной мышцей..


Прошу прощения, нарисовал сторону не верно. Болит левая нога. 
А что необходимо сделать для определения ущемления нерва грушевидной мышцей?


----------



## AIR (25 Фев 2017)

Barracuda написал(а):


> А что необходимо сделать для определения ущемления нерва грушевидной мышцей?


В этом лучше мануальные терапевты должны разбираться, но и некоторые неврологи могут справиться..


----------



## Barracuda (25 Фев 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> В этом лучше мануальные терапевты должны разбираться, но и некоторые неврологи могут справиться..


Спасибо,уважаемый доктор! Понимаю,что нужен отличный мануальный терапевт,только вот у нас в Ташкенте с такими специалистами большая проблема.
Я так понимаю,что грыжа не является причиной боли?


----------



## AIR (25 Фев 2017)

Barracuda написал(а):


> Я так понимаю,что грыжа не является причиной боли?


Компрессия грыжей таких размеров нечасто, но бывает... Поэтому наиболее правильное решение можно принять только при осмотре на месте и неврологом и мануальным терапевтом...


----------



## Barracuda (25 Фев 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Компрессия грыжей таких размеров нечасто, но бывает... Поэтому наиболее правильное решение можно принять только при осмотре на месте и неврологом и мануальным терапевтом...


Благодарю Вас! Информации получил гораздо больше чем при очном осмотре от многих врачей.


----------

